# Poche Plantation's Pain Perdue



## Cajun Cook (Oct 26, 2007)

Poche Plantation’s Pain Perdue ​ 





Serves 6 Yankees or 3 Cajuns​"Both of my parents are retired and were living in Ocala, Florida. A few years ago, they up and sold their house, bought a Phaeton motor coach and have been living like gypsies ever since. They have traveled all over the United States. Last spring, on their way back from out West, they dropped by to visit with us. They stayed at Poche Plantation which offered a free breakfast every morning. The gentleman that ran the place made this for them one morning and they went wild for it. Luckily, He was nice enough to share his recipe with us. The literal translation for "Pain Perdue" is "Lost Bread" which is what the French call their French toast due to the fact they use day old bread. Once you try this, you will never settle for plain old French toast again."​ 
*Ingredients:*

10 to 12 – 1 inch slices of stale French bread
½ Cup of melted butter
1 Cup of dark brown sugar, lightly packed
2 Tablespoons of cane syrup
½ Cup of chopped pecans
5 Eggs
1 Cup of milk
½ Cup of heavy cream
⅛ Teaspoon of cinnamon
⅛ Teaspoon of nutmeg
1 Tablespoon of vanilla
1 Tablespoon of Frangelico *
*Directions*:

In a cast iron skillet, combine butter, brown sugar and cane syrup over medium high heat. Cook mixture, stirring constantly until it is bubbly and sugar has dissolved. Pour into the bottom of a greased 13”x9”x2” baking dish and spread around evenly. Sprinkle with chopped pecans next, then place the French bread slices on top of that.
In a large mixing bowl, bring together the eggs, milk, cream, cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla, and frangelico. Pour the egg mixture over the French bread slices slightly pressing down on the bread to force the custard into the bread. Cover the dish with cling film and let rest in the refrigerator over night.
Allow the dish to sit out for 1 hour to come to room temperature before baking. Preheat oven to 350˚. Bake uncovered until the French bread is puffed and the edges are golden brown, about 35 to 45 minutes. Allow to cool 10 minutes prior to serving. Serve caramel and pecan side up with a sprinkle of powdered sugar.
* Frangelico is a hazelnut liquor that can be found in most stores throughout the United States.


----------

